# E-85



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, So i'm doing research on E-85. It's not available in CT yet as far as I know, but I have HP Tuners and noticed under the engine section there was a ON/OFF selection for E-85. HP tuners only goes by whats in the computer so my question is ; Is this car flexfuel ready? I noticed when I turned the option on and looked at the timing, it was a bit diffrent. Do I have to upgrade the fuel pump and anything else that might have plastiic/rubber in it?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Like you, I have done research on E85. It is all over the place in Kansas, imagine that? Anyway, there is a great deal of confusing information out there. First of all, there is a difference between ethanol and methanol. Methanol is death to rubber, etc. Pure ethanol is not. On the other hand, the product that producers use to "denature" (that is undrinkable) has been known to have some corrosive effect. One article said since the 1990's fuel pumps, etc have not contained components that were suseptible to E85. The recommendation of this article was to research out your vehicle. Since our's is an Auzzie, I do not have a clue. I contacted an outfit back east and they said that GM is E85 ready except for changes in timing, fuel mixture (it takes more E85 than gasoline), etc. those are controlled by the ECM. They were recommending a piggyback computer to attach to the stock ECM that would do all of that with a throw of a switch or it would be come transparent if the person went back to gasoline.
Admittedly I tried 40% E85 in a gestimate test. In about 100 miles the check engine light came on, too much for the O2 sensor. I went back in and filled up with 93 octane and it went off.
Best of luck. Keep on researching and you will come up with a lot of information that will confuse the HELL out of you. If you come up with something, please post. I am interested too.:cheers


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I think I just might do some reasearch on Hydodrin "However you spell it" Power conversion. Taking the H out of the H20. My gardin hose as my gas pump. I Like that better.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I read one report on a DIY water conversion and it all seems possible, till they say they want you to ceramic coat all the internal components including the pistons, cyl walls, valves and the inside of the exhaust or everything rusts they said. They have stones to hone and rings to run in ceramic cyls? Seems impossible, and if it weren`t, why isn`t everybody filling with their garden hose?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

haha rukee :agree


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I would upgrade the fuel pump, injectors should be fine till around 400RWHP on E85. You can tune more agressive on E85, thus gaining you more power. On the other hand my tuner was saying that E85 uses more volume than gas, which is why you would have to upgrade the fuel pump, injectors, etc sooner (so you MIGHT see your MPG go down, then again it may not, hell there is a chance it may go up too). Though E85 is cheaper, so in the end it works out and you'll be able to gain some power over gas.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My personal view on E-85. The "fad" will die out, just as it did in the 70's. Just as it was in the 70's everyone is up in arms over gas and oil prices and legislators are pounding their fists on the table demanding alternative fuel sources. When this all blows over and prices moderate and stabilize, we will be right back to the way things were in the 70's. We accepted it then and we will now. We will never be relying on running our cars on vegetable juice. The prices you save at the pump will be made up in groceries. It's a no win situation. OPEC and the oil companies know this. I would NOT modify my car to eat corn.

What makes me laugh is legislators are demanding oil companies help find a way to rely on renewable fuel resources. That is the equivalent of asking Frank Purdue to invest in Beef. If it would happen you will go to the grocery store and see cans of corn....Delmonte, Green Giant, Exxon. They will still have their lunch hooks in the mix. They are not worried. 

I am not an advocate of regulation. Regulation will ease rising prices though until that commodity is deregulated. I am not a communist who wants the government dictating what I do. But alas, the government ain't doing it, OPEC is and our oil barons are. 

One product that has the ability to cause on a national level.. recession, cripple our economy, wipe out people's retirement savings, cause bankruptcy, escalating unemployment as a result of, food costs that fixed income people cannot afford, dictate your vacation schedule, where you go, what you drive, how you drive, your mode of living, yada yada yada... should be regulated? Oil companies are assured they NEVER EVER have to worry about it because every legislator gets a cut of the oil pie they rely on for their jobs. 

Yes I am aware the oil companies only make penny's on the dollar for every gallon sold, and the commodities market dictate pricing etc... We are brainwashed into thinking its demand!! Demand is driving up the cost. This is a blatant lie to justify these prices. I recently watched KING GEORGE say that very thing, demand is up people, followed with a smirk and callas grunt. 

Hybrid cars are selling like hot cakes, people are changing there driving habits, car pooling is at all time highs but demand is up. Oh, It's China's fault they are consuming more gas..... Disagree or not, doesn't matter. 

The answer isn't in the corn or soy fields it wasn't then it won't be now. The answer? Invest in Vaseline and KY Jelly.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Judge, I partly agree with you, but I want to take it further.

Transportation only accounts for 20% of the oil we use. So looking at solutions that focus on our transportation part of the oil use equation isn't going to have very much impact. Also using a one pronged attack won't help either. It will just cause problems elsewhere. For example ethanol causes worlwide food shoratges. Electric cars require electricity, which comes from an oil or gas fired plant. Hydrogen fuel cells have a real low yield, and the put H2O vapor in the atmosphere. H2O vapor is the most potent global warming gas. Ever notice the difference on a clear night versus a cloudy night as to the drop in temperature. 

We really need an energy policy. We need more hydro-electric dams. We need more Solar/Thermal plants in the west. In the mid west we need more windmills. In the east we need more nuclear. By diversifying our power sources we eliminate the ability of our suppliers to hold us hostage. 

We need to use this extra electricity to power plug in hybrids. They have a range of 90 or so miles on a charge of electricity. Then a gas or diesel motor generator kicks in and charges the batteries to keep you going. You can use the car for short trips and daily commuting without using any fuel and the weekend trip to the mountains or a cross country vacation is still possible with the generator. 

We need to work on opening our coasts and ANWAR up to get our easy to retrieve oil. This will allow an increase in the world markets oil supply that will result in a short term drop in oil prices till we ramp up our energy policy and cut our needs. 

We also need to look back to the future. Pittsburghs steel mills were built on the river for a reason, shipping. We need to look at alternative means of shipping goods. Rail and water come to mind real quick. I've been helping my old boss set his store up as a hub for lumber distribution to nearby stores. He brings lumber in by rail and ships it to the 5 area stores by truck. He has been able to reduce inventory and cut product cost by doing that. In the long run these are more efficient means of transportation and that's why they are cheaper. That means we use less oil. 

If we focus on one thing as the answer, we will be doomed to go back to the oil when the price of it falls. E-85 isn't the answer. It's stop gap.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I remember just a short time ago, many businesses were getting away from rail. I know in my area rail deliveries have come almost to a stop. Trucking was the way to go. My area is not a metropolis like Phila, or Pitt but many businesses that once used rail stopped. I can see rail business coming full circle and making a come back. Lancaster before I was born like many other towns had trolleys. The entire system here was removed, now there are advocates pushing for the return of them. I fully believe history repeats itself and we are headed back to the future.

As long as our leaders are on the take from the special interest of big oil I just don't see a change. A change that will make a difference. Alternative fuel sources are needed but the very ones we need to take the reins on this can ill afford severing ties with the pimps they are prostituting for. Until there is a change in culture at the top, the rungs of the ladder will never carry us to where we could go. There is just too much money to be made for those at the top and the dog and pony show is in the theater to stay.


----------

